# Projector Turns Back On



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Having an odd problem. My BenQ w500 projector seems to enjoy turning itself back on after my home theater system is powered off and I've left the room. 

My setup: 

BenQ w500 < HDMI > Onkyo TX-NR929 < HDMI > Popcorn Hour A-400 and Panasonic BDT-220T Blu-ray player. 

All of this is connected via a wired 8-port D-Link Gigabit switch to my QNAP-TS412 NAS, not that I think it has anything to do with the issue.... 

All equipment is powered by my APC-J25B power management (battery backup and power conditioning only, no "communication" capabilities to the network.)

After shutting everything down (BenQ powered off last) I have now come down in the morning three times to a "No Signal" message on the screen. 8-10 hours of wasted lamp time every time this happens. 

Once or twice, no big deal, but certainly would be an issue over time, I would think. any ideas if this is just a projector glitch or something in the HDMI communications capability of the Onkyo or maybe PCH a400? It has never turned itself back on after being again powered down in the morning (with all other equipment other than the NAS and APC power conditioner still off.) 

The room is a dedicated home theater, basically only ever getting used in the evening. If it was a one-off, I would assume I had simply forgotten to confirm the power off, 2nd push on the power button. But now that I'm aware of it and consciously paying attention, I don't think this is filed under "stupid user tricks."

Anyone seen this before???

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The first thing I would do is disconnect any and all IR blasters and or RF signals as well as 12v trigers if you have any? Cover up the IR sensor on the projector with black electrical tape and see if the problem continues.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I only use the supplied remotes (plus iPhone apps for the PCH, Onkyo and Blu-ray.) The PJ is IR only. 

I have no triggers or external IR repeaters/blisters. All stock.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, have you checked in the user menu to make sure you have disabled any sort of "auto startup when signal detected" and while in there make sure you have the shutdown set to turn off when no signal is detected after 5 min.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, have you checked in the user menu to make sure you have disabled any sort of "auto startup when signal detected" and while in there make sure you have the shutdown set to turn off when no signal is detected after 5 min.


Thanks Tony - definitely a workaround I hadn't thought of. It may not prevent a turn on, but it will shut it off for me after 5 min as long as I haven't left any other equipment on! Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like you have a ghost in your place!! :bigsmile:
When you say you've "powered off", do you mean that you've switched everything off at the mains including the APC, or have you left it on standby?


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Prof. said:


> Sounds like you have a ghost in your place!! :bigsmile: When you say you've "powered off", do you mean that you've switched everything off at the mains including the APC, or have you left it on standby?


No. I just hit the power button on all the devices, twice for the projector. The PJ is powered up in the ceiling with a dedicated circuit so it is not connected to the APC. I could run a switch on to that circuit to accomplish the same thing I guess. 

I was thinking it may have something to do with the CEC on the Onkyo... This workaround should be fine though - and I've been looking for a trigger to "force" me to upgrade to the Epson 5030. This may as well be it.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my Sony. I was turning the pj off last as you were doing but for some reason it wasn't turning off even though I thought it was. I started turning off the PJ first and never had the problem again. Just a thought...onder:


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> I had a similar problem with my Sony. I was turning the pj off last as you were doing but for some reason it wasn't turning off even though I thought it was. I started turning off the PJ first and never had the problem again. Just a thought...onder:


Also easy enough to implement! I had definitely been doing the projector last just to, I don't know, "see the screen flicker when I turned stuff off? No idea, but that's easy enough to change. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you put a switch between your dedicated circuit and the projector (preferably mounted to the ceiling above the projector) I would then use a RF remote controlled mains switch to cut power off from the projector..
Even if you change projectors, I would still put that RF switch in..unless you can reach the ceiling switch without have to stand on something..


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Prof. said:


> If you put a switch between your dedicated circuit and the projector (preferably mounted to the ceiling above the projector) I would then use a RF remote controlled mains switch to cut power off from the projector.. Even if you change projectors, I would still put that RF switch in..unless you can reach the ceiling switch without have to stand on something..


Interesting. Is that just specifically for this issue/concern? Or for any other purposes?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Basically a safeguard against any power spikes or lightning strikes..I use an RF remote mains switch to power off all my equipment..


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Prof. said:


> Basically a safeguard against any power spikes or lightning strikes..I use an RF remote mains switch to power off all my equipment..


Gotcha - makes sense. Circuit open, no risk... I do have a whole-home surge arrester and power conditioner installed as well. Nothing like what the APC does, but does come with a $50,000 lightning strike policy against damage. But I think your suggestion makes sense and is easy enough to install. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Only caution I put out there is if you put a switch that cuts the power to the line feed of the projector is that make really sure that you don't turn it off before the cool down cycle is done or you run the risk of melting the inside of the bulb cavity.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Good point. Sounds like a job for a timer switch. Just like the bathroom vent....

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Ghosts.


----------

